# How to run Project Astoria on Microsoft lumia 540



## I_am_Egyptian_and_proud (Oct 11, 2015)

have a question. How to run Project Astoria on Microsoft lumia 540

I want a guaranteed way please.


----------



## adijagiel (Oct 11, 2015)

Thread


----------



## surya467 (Oct 11, 2015)

I_am_Egyptian_and_proud said:


> have a question. How to run Project Astoria on Microsoft lumia 540
> 
> I want a guaranteed way please.

Click to collapse



better option : http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ile/guide-deploying-astoria-packages-t3214481


----------

